# Marshall " Major " Taylor



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2016)

while flipping through the channels Saturday evening stumbled across a Public Television Special on South Chicago... turns out Major Taylor's final resting place is in "Mount Glenwood Memory Gardens" near Homewood, IL.
R.I.P. Marshall....


----------



## pelletman (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, it is.  MT was originally buried in a Pauper's grave, he died while traveling to sell his book.  Frank Schwinn and some other cycling notables payed to have him moved and buried in a proper grave.

On that note, Colonel Pope is buried in Forest Hills Cemetery near Boston, in a not so pauperish grave.

We did a demo there for the cemetery a few years ago, it was interesting to be there with him. I hope he enjoyed having his bike back with him. The bike closest to him is an 1884 Expert Columbia, a full nickel bike.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2016)

The Great Thing About HIM is that He Went International and Demonstrated Well!!!
USA, England, France, Australia, Others!!!
Great Guy for the Times!!!


----------



## Handyman (Mar 21, 2016)

I believe the following is true but please correct me if my memory is not on track.............In the late 1800’s when cycling was generally a white mans sport, racers were not pleased with the prospect of a black athlete not only competing with them, but winning many of the events! To combat this, racers and promoters conspired to get Major Taylor banned from racing in America.  In 1898, using trumped up charges, the National Cycling Association fined Taylor $500, an insurmountable amount for the day.  Taylor refused to pay and was prepared to retire.  Sympathetic to Taylor's plight, the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Company of Fitchburg stepped in and not only paid the fine but agreed to sponsored him !! Taylor came back in 1898 riding an Iver Johnson bicycle and broke multiple World Records, won the National Championship, and won the 1899 World Championship !


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 24, 2016)

Found This!!!  I Wonder What Year was That He Rode It???


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 25, 2016)

According to this link, it’s a Peugeot bicycle & is one of several bikes that 
"Taylor brought home from his seasons racing in Paris in 1901-03 and 1907-09.”

www.majortaylorassociation.org


----------



## Handyman (Mar 25, 2016)

I could swear that chainring on the Berlin Race pic that you posted 2jakes looks like an Iver chainring.  Also, I could believe (maybe I just want to believe) that I can almost detect the outline of an Iver badge on the front tube.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm with Pete.  That's an Iver Johnson


----------



## Duchess (Mar 25, 2016)

Pic bike looks Iver to me, also. Seems to be badge outline, nickel head tube and fork maybe, snowflake chainring.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 25, 2016)

Who Cares,,,,,Everyone Knows Iver J. was His First Sponsor!!!  TAYLOR's Career Went Way....Beyond Iver J!!!  He Rode or Posed with Many Other BRAND Bikes!!   England, France, Australia, Etc.
The Bike at the Museum is NOT an Iver!!!!!!!!

LABOR , PEUGEOT , ROLLFAST, etc.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 25, 2016)

All true carlitos...............................but as we all know, there's nothing like your first.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (Mar 26, 2016)

Has anyone read his book? Does he talk about the bikes he used? Did he have fav's? Are there certain racers he liked to race against? Did he hold grudges?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 26, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Has anyone read his book? Does he talk about the bikes he used? Did he have fav's? Are there certain racers he liked to race against? Did he hold grudges?




No, But I Just Bought 1 of His Org. Shirts!!


----------



## Duchess (Mar 26, 2016)

He also raced an Orient shaft drive.

From all accounts, he held no grudges against anybody. He was also an inventor—a truly great man too unknown and tragically unappreciated.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 26, 2016)

This is a “movie preview” from several years ago & haven’t heard much since.
The song in part says.... “it’s been a long time coming”.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 26, 2016)

2jakes_Riding a '38 Autocycle Deluxe

DUDE!!!!! You Got It Going Onnnnn........!!!
Life Goes On!!!!_


----------

